# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Me ke duhet te martohemi?

## MaDaBeR

Lexova nje studim qe ishte bere nga nje studiuse, e cila konsideronte si shume te rendesishem instiktin per martesen. Sipas saj, ata qe mendojne para marteses se jane me njeriun e duhur kane gjasa qe te kalojne nje jete te lumtur, ne kundershtim me ata qe kane frike dhe dyshime para marteses. Si mendoni? Eshte e vertete kjo?

Ja dhe artikulli i plote:




> Mendimi për martesë është një ndër vendimet më të rëndësishme në jetë. Por, si ta dimë nëse e kemi gjetur atë të duhurin apo të duhurën, shkenca e ka përgjigjen. Edhe pse nuk mund të duket e saktë dhe zgjidhje përfundimtare, shumica nuk e dëgjojnë instinktin, e që në fakt edhe është zgjidhja. Në studimin e parë shkencor që kishte për qëllim të testojë nëse dyshimet me të vërtetë mund të jenë të sakta, është zbuluar se femrat të cilat kishin dyshime, martesën e kishin kaluar me probleme, gjë që kishte ndikuar në shkurorëzim. Femrat të cilat para martesës kishin dyshime të caktuara, 2,5 herë kishin më shumë gjasa që pas një viti martesë të ndahen, në krahasim me ato femra, të cilat e kishin ndjenjën se janë me mashkullin e duhur. Femrave zakonisht u thuhet se kjo është normale dhe se kjo do të kalojë dhe se dyshimet vijnë si pasojë e të qenit nervoze. Mirëpo, është me shumë rëndësi që ta dalloni nervozen dhe dyshimet serioze. Nuk ekziston asnjë fakt se problemet në martesë kalojnë vetvetiu dhe se me kalimin e kohës do të bëhet më mirë. Me siguri se problemet vetëm sa do të përkeqësohen dhe do të shndërrohen në probleme më serioze, ka deklaruar autorja e studimit, Justin Langer.


Burimi: _Radio Club FM_

----------


## 2043

> Lexova nje studim qe ishte bere nga nje studiuse, e cila konsideronte si shume te rendesishem instiktin per martesen. Sipas saj, *ata qe mendojne para marteses se jane me njeriun e duhur kane gjasa qe te kalojne nje jete te lumtur*, ne kundershtim me ata qe kane frike dhe dyshime para marteses. Si mendoni? Eshte e vertete kjo?
> 
> Ja dhe artikulli i plote:
> 
> 
> 
> Burimi: _Radio Club FM_


Gjasa kane edhe ata qe mendojne te kunderten  :shkelje syri: .
Ketu nuk shof ndonje studim.
Une preferova te martohem me dike qe mendova se nuk me pelqente dhe me doli per hajer,
Te tjere qe kane menduar se eshte i duhuri kane vrare veten nga merzia.
Kush e gjen dot se me ke duhet te martohemi?
pergjigja e vetme eshte se njeriu duhet te martohet ne moshen 35 vjecare qe te dije te zgjedhe

----------


## erriii

ore vetem martouni me ke tju dale perpara se sot po jetojme ne kohe moderne po nuk ju pelqeu me vone e ndani dhe gjeni nje tjeter ka bota burra e gra plot po zejne ndyshk pa u martu  :ngerdheshje: 




> Gjasa kane edhe ata qe mendojne te kunderten .
> Ketu nuk shof ndonje studim.
> Une preferova te martohem me dike qe mendova se nuk me pelqente dhe me doli per hajer,
> Te tjere qe kane menduar se eshte i duhuri kane vrare veten nga merzia.
> Kush e gjen dot se me ke duhet te martohemi?
> pergjigja e vetme eshte se njeriu duhet te martohet ne moshen 35 vjecare qe te dije te zgjedhe


ti me kete do te thuash qe adoleshenca kalon ne moshen 30 vjec ???

kjo mosha qe thun ti ska lidhje fare sepse ka dhe raste te kunderta qe jane martuar nga 18 vjec edhe jane shume te lumtur 

problemi eshte tek aftesia e njeriut per te gjetur ate qe ka mirkuptim me te dhe ate cfare ai / ajo kerkon. nese arrin e beje kete atehere mosha nuk ka lidhje fare

----------


## Marya

me shokun me te mire.

----------


## 2043

> me shokun me te mire.


Tironsit kane nje shprehje:
Shok i mire eshte ai qe ta fut.  :perqeshje:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Tironsit kane nje shprehje:
> Shok i mire eshte ai qe ta fut.


dhe dalin femijet...

----------


## 2043

> dhe dalin femijet...


jo ne ate kuptim ore majmun

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> jo ne ate kuptim ore majmun


O kafshe, po shkoj sipas asaj qe tha Marya


Ndryshimi: I kam thene disahere, martohena bashke por ajo nuk pranon. Perse, perse ma thyen zemren?  :i ngrysur:  I kushtoj edhe kenge romantike. 

Se kam me Marya.

----------


## Serioze

> Lexova nje studim qe ishte bere nga nje studiuse, e cila konsideronte si shume te rendesishem instiktin per martesen. Sipas saj, ata qe mendojne para marteses se jane me njeriun e duhur kane gjasa qe te kalojne nje jete te lumtur, ne kundershtim me ata qe kane frike dhe dyshime para marteses. Si mendoni? Eshte e vertete kjo?
> 
> Ja dhe artikulli i plote:
> 
> 
> 
> Burimi: _Radio Club FM_


Po,është e vërtetë.Sepse njeriu psikologjikisht kur martohet me njeriun që mendon që është i duhuri,kur në martesë fillojnë probleme dhe kriza(është e pamundur mos të ketë)ai/ajo mundohet t'i kapërceje ato ...Kurse në në rastin tjetër kur martohesh me një person që mendon se nuk ishte i/e duhura...ne momentin që gjatë martesës do fillojnë problemet ..psikoza e njeriut do të shkojë në mendimin.."ufff...nuk kam bërë zgjedhjen e duhur" dhe normalisht demoralizohet për të kapërcyer problemet që zbehin lumturinë...

Vëlla MaDaBeR..!
Ty të uroj të gjesh femrën e duhur,për një martesë sa më të lumtur...
dhe mos harro...na fto në dasëm... :shkelje syri:

----------


## stela81

> jo ne ate kuptim ore majmun


po ne c'kuptim, apo te del me mire nga ai qe ta fut me shume.... :perqeshje:

----------


## 2043

> po ne c'kuptim, apo te del me mire nga ai qe ta fut me shume....


vallaj nuk e kam provu. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Toffee

> Po,është e vërtetë.Sepse njeriu psikologjikisht kur martohet me njeriun që mendon që është i duhuri,kur në martesë fillojnë probleme dhe kriza(është e pamundur mos të ketë)ai/ajo mundohet t'i kapërceje ato ...*Kurse në në rastin tjetër kur martohesh me një person që mendon se nuk ishte i/e duhura...ne momentin që gjatë martesës do fillojnë problemet ..psikoza e njeriut do të shkojë në mendimin.."ufff...nuk kam bërë zgjedhjen e duhur" dhe normalisht demoralizohet për të kapërcyer problemet që zbehin lumturinë...*
> 
> Vëlla MaDaBeR..!
> Ty të uroj të gjesh femrën e duhur,për një martesë sa më të lumtur...
> dhe mos harro...na fto në dasëm...


Ky rasti negativ nqs nuk gabohem, eshte nje nga rastet klasike te self fulfilling prophecy.  :ngerdheshje: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-fulfilling_prophecy

----------


## the admiral

> Lexova nje studim qe ishte bere nga nje studiuse, e cila *konsideronte si shume te rendesishem instiktin per martesen*. Sipas saj, ata qe mendojne para marteses se jane me njeriun e duhur kane gjasa qe te kalojne nje jete te lumtur, ne kundershtim me ata qe kane frike dhe dyshime para marteses. Si mendoni? Eshte e vertete kjo?


perralla me duken. studim leshit.
instinkti eshte dicka natyrale. eshte nje sjellje automatike, qe nuk mesohet. eshte e lindur dhe nuk ka te beje me zgjedhjen personale.
martesa eshte dicka artificiale. eshte zgjedhje.

si mund te ekzistoje nje instinkt per dicka artificiale???
instinkti per martese NUK EKZISTON.

----------


## silentgirl

O Njeres ..,ju duhet te martoheni me ate qe ju ka caktuar zoti...,po mundet kundershtoni ...,te shikojme edhe ne te tjeret a do ja dilni mbane..  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Toffee

> O Njeres ..,ju duhet te martoheni me ate qe ju ka caktuar zoti...,po mundet kundershtoni ...,te shikojme edhe ne te tjeret a do ja dilni mbane..


Spo flitet per kaderin moj goce..  :ngerdheshje: 
Fjala eshte sesi pasiguria qe ka njeriu ndikon ne jeten e perditshme.




> perralla me duken. studim leshit.


E po do e gjejne nje menyre zgjuarsia akademike te marri ca leke.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## silentgirl

> Spo flitet per kaderin moj goce.. 
> Fjala eshte sesi pasiguria qe ka njeriu ndikon ne jeten e perditshme.


Desha te te them qe sado te zgjedhesh ti,sado pasiguri te kesh prap te rrisku do vesh,edhe pse i ke te qarta problemet qe mund te kesh me ate njeri  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Toffee

> Desha te te them qe sado te zgjedhesh ti,sado pasiguri te kesh prap te rrisku do vesh,edhe pse i ke te qarta problemet qe mund te kesh me ate njeri


Po zgjedhja ime prape rrisku im eshte.  :ngerdheshje: 
Studimi po thote qe pasiguria dashur pa dashur mund te minoi nje lidhje. Qe prape eshte te kaderi nqs ndodh dicka e tille.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Enii

me mire mos u martoni fare ..lol me zor sju marton njeri o njerez .. bejeni vetem nese jeni gati te jepni gjithcka per familjen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Arvima

> Mendimi për martesë është një ndër vendimet më të rëndësishme në jetë. Por, si ta dimë nëse e kemi gjetur atë të duhurin apo të duhurën, shkenca e ka përgjigjen. Edhe pse nuk mund të duket e saktë dhe zgjidhje përfundimtare, shumica nuk e dëgjojnë instinktin, e që në fakt edhe është zgjidhja. Në studimin e parë shkencor që kishte për qëllim të testojë nëse dyshimet me të vërtetë mund të jenë të sakta, është zbuluar se femrat të cilat kishin dyshime, martesën e kishin kaluar me probleme, gjë që kishte ndikuar në shkurorëzim. Femrat të cilat para martesës kishin dyshime të caktuara, 2,5 herë kishin më shumë gjasa që pas një viti martesë të ndahen, në krahasim me ato femra, të cilat e kishin ndjenjën se janë me mashkullin e duhur. Femrave zakonisht u thuhet se kjo është normale dhe se kjo do të kalojë dhe se dyshimet vijnë si pasojë e të qenit nervoze. Mirëpo, është me shumë rëndësi që ta dalloni nervozen dhe dyshimet serioze. “Nuk ekziston asnjë fakt se problemet në martesë kalojnë vetvetiu dhe se me kalimin e kohës do të bëhet më mirë. Me siguri se problemet vetëm sa do të përkeqësohen dhe do të shndërrohen në probleme më serioze”, ka deklaruar autorja e studimit, Justin Langer.


Une mendoj se me kete artikull edhe ata qe sapo jane bindur per tu martuar do fillojne te dyshojne , lol  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Mr.veis

Une mendoj se kush gjen njeriu e duhur dhe te pershtatshem nuk ka frike dhe dyshime as nga martesa dhe as nga problemet qe mund te sjelle jeta ne cift ..!!

----------

